
SpyGlass for iOS: Powerful Navigational Instrument - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/review/spyglass_for_ios_powerful_navigational_instrument/
======
msluyter
I have a question for anyone out there who understands the domain: in the pre-
iPhone days, how much would you have paid for the separate instruments that
this app simulates? I'd have to guess at least a few hundred bucks, right? It
amazes me to think that they all can be replaced by a 3.99$ app (assuming it
works as advertised and whatnot.)

